# Any good reading stands for Kindle 2?



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm trying to look for a reading stand for my K2.  Is there any you would recommend me to get?  Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've been extremely happy so far with the cheapest of all my Kindle accessories--a $4 coated wire folding picture frame stand from a local crafts store. It's about 4x4x1/2 folded, opens out to about 8 x 4 to hold the K2 at nearly any angle. Super portable, but sturdy enogh to leave on a nightstand to store the Kindle away from any potential spills.

I know there are some gorgeous wooden ones out there--I have one from Levenger from several years ago that's ideal for textbooks--but I'm so pleased to have this small, sturdy, yet lightweight one for so little cost.

Looks a lot like this one, but was available in a national chain crafts store; I'd imagine they're not hard to find.

http://display-world.com/folding-counter-easel-3-wiregb-3a.html


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I ordered the new M-edge platform case, but as far as I know no one has received theirs yet.  As soon as they actually ship I'm sure there will be reviews up on how well they work or don't work.


----------



## Gary Edward (Dec 8, 2008)

This is kinda neat, (though a little pricey at $2:

http://www.amazon.com/Metal-Stand-Amazon-Kindle-2/dp/B000XWNC6Y/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1236238459&sr=8-1

"This Kindle 2 metal stand is perfect for holding your device upright while reading. Constructed from 2 separate parts that easily slide apart or together the base is coated in a rubberized paint while the back is covered by a cushioned faux leather. The Kindle can be charged while sitting in the stand."


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot!  I appreciate the information.


----------



## Mitch G (Dec 31, 2008)

I have the one that Trekker posted too. It works very well, and folds down fairly flat. The tilt is adjustable, which is nice. Here's an Amazon link http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006B8MU


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to move this over to the Accessories Board. You may get some more answers over there.

-Luv


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

This was recommended by someone else here, I have one on order scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I like that it comes in multiple colors, and is a nice soft pillow:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the Peeramid book pillow and love it. I use it every night.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I've been extremely happy so far with the cheapest of all my Kindle accessories--a $4 coated wire folding picture frame stand from a local crafts store. It's about 4x4x1/2 folded, opens out to about 8 x 4 to hold the K2 at nearly any angle. Super portable, but sturdy enogh to leave on a nightstand to store the Kindle away from any potential spills.
> 
> I know there are some gorgeous wooden ones out there--I have one from Levenger from several years ago that's ideal for textbooks--but I'm so pleased to have this small, sturdy, yet lightweight one for so little cost.
> 
> ...


I also use a wire display stand. Cheap, folds up smaller than any other stand, and weighs almost nothing. I got mine here:

http://www.gibsonholders.com/2-Wire-Display-Stands/c23/index.html?osCsid=79e70f162af6bcf97ccd7717cb003426

Berni


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for your input guys.  I just ordered a wire foldup stand.  The shipping on these puppies is not cheap so if you can find one locally you are better off.  Even better is that you could probably make your own out of a couple of coathangers if you are not a lazy old curmudgeon like me 

Update:  Got the stand yesterday from Gibson Holders (via their website).  Cost = $2.30.  Very well made light weight, folds up small.  I'm very pleased with it.  Right now I have a pretty large size dtb on it since I need to see some pics and instructions.  This is a stand that has a lot of uses.  They come in white and black.  Would be good to display plates, too.  I'm glad I got this one, which is coated, rather than make my own.


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

the best stand EVAH!!!! Cheap, folds up, holds Kindle with jacket or cover. Love it!!!!
http://www.amazon.com/Bookgem-Book-Holder-Kindle-Tablet/dp/B0006J323C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1277487627&sr=8-1


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I've been extremely happy so far with the cheapest of all my Kindle accessories--a $4 coated wire folding picture frame stand from a local crafts store. It's about 4x4x1/2 folded, opens out to about 8 x 4 to hold the K2 at nearly any angle. Super portable, but sturdy enogh to leave on a nightstand to store the Kindle away from any potential spills.
> 
> I know there are some gorgeous wooden ones out there--I have one from Levenger from several years ago that's ideal for textbooks--but I'm so pleased to have this small, sturdy, yet lightweight one for so little cost.
> 
> ...


That's what I own too. Its awesome!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I ordered this stand a couple of months ago. It's attached to the back of my kindle, and it still fits neatly in it's cover. I love it for air travel. I can take my kindle out of the cover and sit it on the tray table, and read quite comfortably!










http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0030K0XQ8/ref=oss_product?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a Speck cover. It can be used as a stand, or book style cover. I love it!

http://www.speckproducts.com/content/kindle-dustjacket

I have the black one.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I really loved my iZel until I got my Oberon and didn't want to take the Kindle out of it's case anymore. The iZel is a bit pricey at $25, but it folds completely flat and can be stored inside a zip-up Kindle case behind the Kindle, which is where I kept mine in my old Belkin Kindle case. The pic below is of the pink model, but it's also available in black & gray.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I use a JavoEdge flip cover and it has a stand build right in. Makes it convenient and my kindle is still protected. Love it.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I love my JAVOedge flip cover too. Both of them actually. I have two. (won one off of GearDiary.com) 

Best cover I've had for a Kindle so far. Love the kickstand. I have MS and this month both my hands are numb and clumsy and get tired really easily just holding a pencil. The stand is PERFECT for reading. I just put it on my desk and read.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

911jason said:


> I really loved my iZel until I got my Oberon and didn't want to take the Kindle out of it's case anymore. The iZel is a bit pricey at $25, but it folds completely flat and can be stored inside a zip-up Kindle case behind the Kindle, which is where I kept mine in my old Belkin Kindle case. The pic below is of the pink model, but it's also available in black & gray.


PINK!!!!!! Aaaargggghhhhhh....I don't need this, my little $4 wire frame job is still fine a year later....but it's PINK!!!!!!

I wish we had a pic of it in use with a Kindle though. The angle might not feel right to some, since it's designed for a much smaller device. I definitely prefer adjustable angles, I've learned that between both my Kindle and using the iPad.

...but it's PINK!!!!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

meglet said:


> This was recommended by someone else here, I have one on order scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I like that it comes in multiple colors, and is a nice soft pillow:


This looks like it would be really comfy in bed with it sitting on your tummy.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> PINK!!!!!! Aaaargggghhhhhh....I don't need this, my little $4 wire frame job is still fine a year later....but it's PINK!!!!!!
> 
> I wish we had a pic of it in use with a Kindle though. The angle might not feel right to some, since it's designed for a much smaller device. I definitely prefer adjustable angles, I've learned that between both my Kindle and using the iPad.
> 
> ...but it's PINK!!!!


The angle on the iZel is adjustable. There are some Youtube reviews if you search that show it in use, but I'm not sure if they showed it with a Kindle. I'm at work and Youtube is filtered out of our internet connection, but I'll try to remember to post them here later.

There are also pics on Amazon of the regular (non-pink) iZel in use with a Kindle.


----------



## tnolan (Feb 28, 2010)

While researching reading stands around the web, I came across this at Amazon and it looks so good I ordered one. Also got good reviews, price is good, and there is a small customer video showing exactly how to use it with a Kindle, with or without cover.

http://www.amazon.com/Bookgem-Book-Holder-Kindle-Tablet/dp/B0006J323C/ref=pd_sbs_op_4?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Another owner of a Javoedge flip cover ( key here is FLIP). The stand is built in. What could be more convenient? 
Doesn't have to be a Javoedge, though I am pleased with mine. Any company that makes that style.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Around the 1:10 mark he shows the angle adjustment for the Kindle.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I use the Book Gem and the Cricket. The Book Gem folds flat and is the width of the Kindle and not thick at all. Very lightweight. Kindle can rest on top of it or the stand can be attached to the top of the Kindle thus rendering the kindle nearly flat, but elevated at the top. Plastic construction.

The Cricket is heavier construction (metal). It opens into a tripod. It can hold my Kindle, iPad, and a laptop. The best thing about it is that it can be adjusted to a whole bunch of angles and with the glare of the iPad screen that's important! It folds to about the size of a sleek umbrella. I think one could actually bop someone on the head with it - doubles as a weapon? (Joking, but it is solid and thus heavier than probably most stands.)

Both were affordable - I'm guessing $10.


----------

